# Blister (Please Help!)



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

I just finished playng with hedgie when i found a blister sort of white thing under his chin. it kinda looks like a blister but i cant think of anything that would couse it. he has not got any open cat toys or anything like that. he looks perfectly healthy except for this white thing under his chin. he wouldnt keep still long enough for me to examine it. it doesnt look serious, i just thuogh someone might know what it is. its about half the size of a grain of rice! i dont know what it is. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 

If anyone has any ideas please feel free to tell me. i want to make sure it issnt serious! :|


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Can you post a picture of it please? That might help. Do you think he may be trying to push his snout through the bars of the cage? Hmmmm....picture would help, please.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

your hedgehog needs to see a vet...he already lost an eye from a sore and you recently posted about a sore near the other eye. Now you have a chin blister so obviously he is having some problems that are not getting better. A vet visit is needed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

I am going to concur I hope you can find a more reliable and affordable experienced vet because based on the issues posted recently your hedgie needs medical attention IMO as soon as possible.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you sure it's a blister? Or perhaps a mole type thing under their chin that pretty much all hedgies have? I'm sure if you did a search along the lines of bump on chin, there should be a few pictures on here of it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> Are you sure it's a blister? Or perhaps a mole type thing under their chin that pretty much all hedgies have? I'm sure if you did a search along the lines of bump on chin, there should be a few pictures on here of it.


I agree with Immortalia. All hedgehogs have the mole type thing under their chin and possibly that is what you are seeing. Often people have no clue about it until suddenly they notice it and start to panic. :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

UPDATE:
I checked him over this morning and the blister and the sore were gone!  
I think all this has to do with his wooden cage, I'm going to go out and buy stuff for a C&C cage. I'm still treating the area of the sore and the blister with medicine to help it heal compleatly. Im going to monitor him today and and tomorrow make a vet oppointment if theres a problem! Thankyou so much for the advice. And No, the sore wasnt his chin bump thing, it was a white thingy under his lip, perhaps he bit his lip? :?: :idea: Anyway, it is gone now so i am very happy!    Again Thankyou for all the freindly advice,

Ps: is there a website that they have safty advice for hedgehog C&C Cage?


----------

